# Did they make Whizzers using the Schwinn straight bar frame?



## oquinn (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought they did....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2015)

You can if you adjust the mounts just right, but not with a High fin (high compression head.)


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2015)

Seen a few but its a tight fit, people put whizzer motors on what ever they had even if they had to cut or bend bars, seen some weird ones, even on a girls Schwinn with tank on the rack but didn't always have a camera around like now with cell or I would have pics!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 6, 2015)

I can see where that combo would look very sharp, especially if someone made a custom fuel tank that fit in between the top bars. Hmmmmm


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

if "They" is Whizzer Co., then NO.


----------



## Biss-Ness (Nov 6, 2015)

The newer motor fits.


----------



## oquinn (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow...nice


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 6, 2015)

oquinn said:


> I thought they did....






The old motors were too tight a fit.  So you don't see them very often, that's why the DX frames were prefered, extra inch or so clearance.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 15, 2015)

oquinn said:


> I thought they did....




Can you post a pic of yours, if you are doing one. 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Nov 15, 2015)

Biss-Ness said:


> The newer motor fits.




Smaller chain ring, smaller guard 

Ray


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 14, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> I can see where that combo would look very sharp, especially if someone made a custom fuel tank that fit in between the top bars. Hmmmmm








Hey, Bike Crazy,,, you mean something like this?


----------



## mason_man (Mar 14, 2016)

1962 was the last year whizzer talk about whizzer bikes, like the wasp.Not much was said about the schwinn typhoon twin straight bar. 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Mar 14, 2016)

Not a whole lot about the Specials either.

Ray


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok...looking at the straight bars being used....they are later ones with a smaller dia straight bar... I'm only seeing a c hair of clearance. The prewar straight bars have a larger dia tube... wonder if it would still fit?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 7, 2016)

9


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a few:
           The Whizzer Special has a straight bar frame and this (one off) girls bike sports an added bar.  Notice the special pin striping on the Special and the machine guns for knocking down bikes that are not made by Schwinn.  The rubber band Gatling Guns are as deadly as they look, in the hands of a relentless warrior.  For those long missions deep in enemy held territory the Baron sits on an antique Indian Arrow saddle.  Silver Kings are his favorite target.
        The rear gunner is (exclusively) a 68 year old babe who, perpetually, has her personal motor running in the red.  Gotta love those one banger vibrations.  This red beauty is faster than a jack rabbit in love.


----------

